# Help with this look....



## jroos (Oct 21, 2008)

I really want to create this look. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. I am really interested in the eyes and the lips. I prefer to use mac, but any suggestions will be appreciated. TIA


----------



## lilmags816 (Oct 21, 2008)

My suggestion would be to use bare study p/p to get that shimmery base. Then maybe try vanilla pigment w/ sketch e/s in the crease/outer v. A little carbon underneath the eyes can give that smokey look. Or even use bronze e/s to line...

The closest thing to her lips that I can think of would be politely pink.

Good luck recreating this! It'll look really great.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow...Is she like a real life Barbie Doll or what??

Pretty Please or Out to Shock are a close look on the lips too if you have either one of those shades


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 21, 2008)

Gorgous look.


----------



## jroos (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Wow...Is she like a real life Barbie Doll or what??

Pretty Please or Out to Shock are a close look on the lips too if you have either one of those shades_

 
I know she really is a real life barbie doll! Are those shades lipstick or lipgloss??


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jroos* 

 
_I know she really is a real life barbie doll! Are those shades lipstick or lipgloss??_

 
lipsticks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

I snapped these really quickly just on a white napkin...just for reference on the two colors...I don't have politely pink to compare. 

Out to Shock and Pretty Please 










Member wearing Out to Shock  http://specktra.net/f166/summery-gre...ow-blue-74881/


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 22, 2008)

on her eyes id say a white shimmer and wat looks to be a very light shimmer pink in the middle of the eye lid, id suggest sketch and maybe carbon on the outer v and smoked along the lower lash line...sorry i cant really help with colors as im not all familiar with the MAC colors


----------



## RoseyPosey (Oct 22, 2008)

i would say the dark color in her crease and under her lower lashline is actually a really dark brown (thats how it looks on my comp lol) and Milani Java Bean is what i would use to re-create it for me. A shimmer white color in the innner corner and inner lid, with a light pink overlapping slightly inner lid to mid lid. 

Some nice long lashes would finish it off. with blacktrack fluidline on the top lashline and both water lines.
ETA: pretty please looks likea greta dupe for her lipcolor. 


that is a gorgeous look!


----------



## jroos (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for all of the responses!! I can't seem to find out to shock  lipstick on the mac website is it discontinued?? Also what could I use besides vanilla pigment...any suggestions?? I can buy vanilla pigment, but I was trying to use something I all ready have. I'm sure I will buy vanilla pigment, just not sure if I am going to go today!! I like to use regular primer as a base, so maybe someting with some shimmer in it...TIA!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'll take her lips please. Geez, she's gorgeous. Thanks for those swatches Tish..._Pretty please_ is gorgeous!!! I think you should get that one! Or even a light pink color with babysparks d/g over it...PRETTY... Oh and it looks like she is wearing a shimmery pink on her lids...I'm not sure what that would be in mac...underneath her eyes looks like Bobbi Brown's Gunmetal or maybe even Mac's shale..which are both AMAZING colors if you don't already have them..It could just be her lashes but her crease looks like a chocolately brown(Maybe espresso or swiss chocolate, get a matte color so it doesn't turn out too shimmery!!))..I wanna do an FOTD like this...the color combo is SO PRETTY!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jroos* 

 
_Thanks for all of the responses!! I can't seem to find out to shock lipstick on the mac website is it discontinued?? Also what could I use besides vanilla pigment...any suggestions?? I can buy vanilla pigment, but I was trying to use something I all ready have. I'm sure I will buy vanilla pigment, just not sure if I am going to go today!! I like to use regular primer as a base, so maybe someting with some shimmer in it...TIA!!_

 
Yes it is....Unfortuately....You can usually find one on the Sale Thread here or at your local CCO...I just bought one a week ago off the threads here...It is a fba color!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I'll take her lips please. Geez, she's gorgeous. Thanks for those swatches Tish...Pretty please is gorgeous!!! I think you should get that one! Or even a light pink color with babysparks d/g over it...PRETTY... Oh and it looks like she is wearing a shimmery pink on her lids...I'm not sure what that would be in mac...underneath her eyes looks like Bobbi Brown's Gunmetal or maybe even Mac's club..which are both AMAZING colors if you don't already have them..It could just be her lashes but her crease looks like a chocolately brown(Maybe espresso or swiss chocolate, get a matte color so it doesn't turn out too shimmery!!))..I wanna do an FOTD like this...the color combo is SO PRETTY!_

 

I have ...(4) yes count them...4 pretty Please l/s they are my HG Love them...They still have them at the MAC Pro store...and there is one in my sale thread...Hint Hint !!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't have any suggestions but i think you should post it as a FOTD once you recreate it


----------



## jroos (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_I don't have any suggestions but i think you should post it as a FOTD once you recreate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been thinking about doing that!!


----------



## jroos (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_I'll take her lips please. Geez, she's gorgeous. Thanks for those swatches Tish...Pretty please is gorgeous!!! I think you should get that one! Or even a light pink color with babysparks d/g over it...PRETTY... Oh and it looks like she is wearing a shimmery pink on her lids...I'm not sure what that would be in mac...underneath her eyes looks like Bobbi Brown's Gunmetal or maybe even Mac's club..which are both AMAZING colors if you don't already have them..It could just be her lashes but her crease looks like a chocolately brown(Maybe espresso or swiss chocolate, get a matte color so it doesn't turn out too shimmery!!))..I wanna do an FOTD like this...the color combo is SO PRETTY!_

 
I was thinking of doing an FOTD myself, but you should as well. I would love to see how you recreate it!!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jroos* 

 
_I have been thinking about doing that!!_

 
I look forward to seeing it


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_I look forward to seeing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
+1


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RoseyPosey* 

 
_i would say the dark color in her crease and under her lower lashline is actually a really dark brown (thats how it looks on my comp lol) and Milani Java Bean is what i would use to re-create it for me. A shimmer white color in the innner corner and inner lid, with a light pink overlapping slightly inner lid to mid lid. 

Some nice long lashes would finish it off. with blacktrack fluidline on the top lashline and both water lines.
ETA: pretty please looks likea greta dupe for her lipcolor. 


that is a gorgeous look!_

 





 I love this look as well. I saved it on my comp for inspiration later.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jroos* 

 
_I was thinking of doing an FOTD myself, but you should as well. I would love to see how you recreate it!!_

 

I'm sure yours will look much better since you're 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Aleksis is well....Aleksis


----------



## jroos (Oct 22, 2008)

Also any suggestions on brushes I should use? (especially for the crease and outer v) Should I use a lipliner? Which one? 

Also just for refrence I am very pale with light blue eyes. Right now I am brunette, but usually very light blonde. I'm sure I will be back to blonde soon!! Actually I hope very soon!! =)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 22, 2008)

MUFE has a star powder that is a lot like what's on her lid. I thought orpheus kohl power and tempting are on her lower lid. I really can't tell for the crease since her eyes are open.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 22, 2008)

MAC 213(or 242),219,224...I use my finger for the lips and for the face I use a buffer brush...


----------



## makeba (Oct 23, 2008)

i could be wrong but the lower waterline looks like black eyeliner with choco brown pigment lined slightly below it with alum or charred under that. sounds like a lot but it looks like that when i zoom in


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Oct 25, 2008)

ahhh... is that the famous Staci Cole? queen of plastic surgery? GORGEOUS!! I love this makeup!! and I totally would love to see you recreate!! the lip recs you got were right on too.


----------



## Nikkilici0us (Oct 25, 2008)

I believe this is another side view of the same makeup - maybe this can help?


----------



## jroos (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies!


----------

